# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Orphaned Scorplings... with pics

## Anatopism

So, I've become the foster mother of 12 baby Emperor Scorpions. Mom seemed to be doing fine, and then.. not so much. She seems pretty dead, but I know Tarantulas can appear dead when they are in fact just moulting...I don't have as much experience with scorpions. Am I right in thinking it's highly unusual for a scorpion mother with babies on her back to start moulting? 

They are only a week old, and from my understanding, they would typically hang out on mom's back another week or two minimum, before developing their exoskeleton and venturing off on their own. They have barely started to develop some color down the middle of their backs, and are rather pudgy, but I'm not sure how to get them to eat. I'm not mom, so the method of food delivery obviously doesn't seem right to these guys. Does she pre-digest any meals, or does she just kill things and stick them on her back for babies to eat? They don't even seem like they're capable of grabbing/biting, and definitely can't sting yet. I've offered cricket and mealworm insides, but really don't know if they've eaten anything. 

I'm hoping they can go without food long enough, and develop an exoskeleton in time for me to offer fruit flies. 

Any suggestions? Are they doomed? 

Thanks guys! 

Brit

----------


## Anatopism

P.S. Look at those hilariously adorable eyes!

----------


## Lucas339

i had to pull babies from a rare species of scorp that i was working with.  no matter what i tried, the mothers would keep eating them.  the babies won't start feeding until they are past the second instar stage.  until then, they will be fine without food.  do not offer food during this time.  wait till they moult.  you need to keep them mosit but so mosit that mold starts growing.  if they dry out, they will die.  

as for mom, no she should not be moulting so soon after having babies.  generally, they go and hide when they moult anyway.  if her tail is laying down, she is dead.

----------


## spitzu

I'm trying to keep an open mind, but I still find tarantulas and scorps very creepy.  Blech  :Razz:

----------


## Anatopism

> i had to pull babies from a rare species of scorp that i was working with.  no matter what i tried, the mothers would keep eating them.  the babies won't start feeding until they are past the second instar stage.  until then, they will be fine without food.  do not offer food during this time.  wait till they moult.  you need to keep them mosit but so mosit that mold starts growing.  if they dry out, they will die.  
> 
> as for mom, no she should not be moulting so soon after having babies.  generally, they go and hide when they moult anyway.  if her tail is laying down, she is dead.


She was upside down completely limp and out in the open, babies squished underneath her. Proper temps for these guys? I have them sitting on the snake rack close to some heat cable but not touching it. I have them in a small plastic cup.. kinda like a deli cup, with a secure lid and a hole for breathing, on moist eco earth.  I assume just like baby Ts they aren't going to drink if I give them a bottlecap of water, and I just have to keep the bedding a proper humidity? 




> I'm trying to keep an open mind, but I still find tarantulas and scorps very creepy.  Blech


It has taken some willpower to get myself to hold the adult scorpions. I don't own any, but I work at a pet store where the mom had babies, and even if I'm wary of mom and dad scorpion, I don't want the babies to die. Tarantulas have always seemed more like furry little animals to me, and less like giant spiders.

----------


## Cendalla

They won't start feeding for a while yet. Make sure to keep them moist and you should be ok! I'm sorry about the mama but I understand that sometime things just happen. Good luck to you and the wee little ones. :Smile: 


:Edit: Oh, wow... Sorry for being redundant. Lucas339 was right on top of it. :Edit:

----------


## Anatopism

> They won't start feeding for a while yet. Make sure to keep them moist and you should be ok! I'm sorry about the mama but I understand that sometime things just happen. Good luck to you and the wee little ones.


Thank you =) Makes me worry a little less. There is already one that is more of an explorer than the others, and I've named her Lorraine. Lol. I've started to become attached, and I'd like them to make it.

----------


## Cendalla

> Thank you =) Makes me worry a little less. There is already one that is more of an explorer than the others, and I've named her Lorraine. Lol. I've started to become attached, and I'd like them to make it.


Keep us up to date. I love seeing babies. When my son gets older I would like to get back into them again.  :Smile:

----------


## Lucas339

don't put any water in there right now.  they can drown if you do.  just keep the eco earth moist.  keep them in the mid to high 80s and they should be fine.

mom is probably dead.  they don't flip over like Ts do.

----------


## Anatopism

> don't put any water in there right now.  they can drown if you do.  just keep the eco earth moist.  keep them in the mid to high 80s and they should be fine.
> 
> mom is probably dead.  they don't flip over like Ts do.


Thanks for all the help =)

----------


## Boanerges

> don't put any water in there right now.  they can drown if you do.  just keep the eco earth moist.  keep them in the mid to high 80s and they should be fine.
> 
> mom is probably dead.  they don't flip over like Ts do.


Agreed. When you start feeding just crush the heads of some small crickets and put them in there. They will eat them just fine. Just make sure you crush the heads first.

----------

